# Mark Bouris launches one-stop shop financial services company



## Solly (15 March 2009)

"WIZARD Home Loans founder Mark Bouris has launched a revolutionary financial services business...The company is a "one-stop shop" for every essential financial service, from accountancy to mortgage broking, financial advice, stockbroking, wealth management, estate planning - even a book-keeping service for small business."

See Nick Gardner's story in the Sunday Telegraph here;

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/money/story/0,26860,25187329-5015795,00.html


----------



## tech/a (15 March 2009)

*Re: Mark Bouris has launched a one-stop shop financial services company*

Looks to me like he has impeccable timing.

Selling Wizard at the top and starting his new venture when most would see it as sadly needed.


----------



## Macquack (15 March 2009)

*Re: Mark Bouris has launched a one-stop shop financial services company*

I see Bouris is joining The Sunday Telegraph as a resident financial expert. Obviously, he wont be giving out to much information or he would be doing his new business a disservice. 

The new venture will be a "one stop fleecing shop" and will be called "Yellow Brick Road" (not sure about the name choice).

Thanks, but NO THANKS Mr Bouris.


----------



## Solly (15 March 2009)

*Re: Mark Bouris has launched a one-stop shop financial services company*



Macquack said:


> I see Bouris is joining The Sunday Telegraph as a resident financial expert. Obviously, he wont be giving out to much information or he would be doing his new business a disservice.
> 
> The new venture will be a "one stop fleecing shop" and will be called "Yellow Brick Road" (not sure about the name choice).
> 
> Thanks, but NO THANKS Mr Bouris.




Yes I'm not sure of the name either...
YBR.....a path from Munchkin Land to the Emerald City where everybody wears green tinted eyeglasses to protect inhabitants from the brightness and glare of the city......

I suppose we've all had one of those moments when we've realised we are "no longer in Kansas".......


----------



## Macquack (15 March 2009)

> All areas of the business will be run on a fee-for-service basis, eliminating any concerns about "commission bias".




Bouris should know better. Punters dont like paying "fee-for-service", much more profitable to hide the fees in "trailing commissions".

As if there would be no commissions, just more lies from Bouris.


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2009)

Sold Wizard for $500 M ????????? the bastard


----------



## Naked shorts (15 March 2009)

Solly said:


> "WIZARD Home Loans founder Mark Bouris has launched a revolutionary financial services business...The company is a "one-stop shop" for every essential financial service, from accountancy to mortgage broking, financial advice, stockbroking, wealth management, estate planning - even a book-keeping service for small business."




Sounds exactly like storm financial.


----------

